# Giff animés et cropping/scaling



## SuperCed (10 Décembre 2004)

Je voulais savoir s'il existe des softs sous Linux permettant de faire du cropping (couper les bords) et du scaling (mise à l'échelle) sur des giff animés en ligne de commande.

Le but serait de pouvoir lancer en batch des traitements sur des lots de giff animés.

Si le soft marche aussi sur OS X, c'est encore mieux!


----------



## Thierry6 (10 Décembre 2004)

regarde du coté d'imagemagick : ça fonctionne avec la ligne de commande, sur OSX (au moins installable via Fink) et doit correspondre à ton besoin 
http://www.imagemagick.org/


----------

